# The Ayahuasca Journey



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

The Following is a documentary called The Snake and I.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x39tss ... 1_politics
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x39twp ... 2_politics
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x39txz ... 3_politics

:mrgreen:


----------



## the_nausea (Mar 5, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> The Following is a documentary called The Snake and I.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x39tss ... 1_politics
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x39twp ... 2_politics
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x39txz ... 3_politics


Hi,

Thanks for this post. I am curious as to why you have posted these links... do you consider it a potential solution to our condition?

I am new to this posting on this site, but have been through what many of us poking around in the alternative remedies section have: several failed attempts with different meds and techniques which have only prolonged and even exacerbated the DP/DR. Anyway, I have been researching Ayahuasca for quite some time to determine if it is a reasonable approach. I have been in contact with one individual who claims his DP has gone away after one experience with it. I have had a few experiences myself, which have been quite beneficial, but certainly not to the point of curing my DP as of yet. I don't want to ramble here about particulars unless anyone is interested.

I am interested in hearing anyone's experience or view on this. Also want to put it out there that I have done a lot of thinking before choosing this approach, especially seeing that my DP was, like many, triggered by marijuana and I have been abstinent from all (non-prescribed) drugs for years.

Thanks again for posting these links.

Take care.


----------

